# Popping My AJ Cherry



## MillerTime

So Jon and Kirk met me at the boat in the morning to load up and head to Shoreline Park. Troy met us there and we finally got on the water at about 7 and quickly made our way out to the Chevron for our first dive. The seas were beautiful. A little chop but nothing bigger than a foot or so. We finally got anchored up and Kirk and Jon went down first. A few boats pulled up and were fishing but it didn't look like they got anything more then a couple Cuda's. They surface with Jon bringing up 1 AJ. Troy and I went down next. I had never shot anything bigger than some decent sized snapper so my plan was to pick out a decent sized AJ but not the biggest one down there. Well I hit one but as he was banging his head against the structure he pulled the spear out and Troy shot his. He tied his off on the wreck while I reloaded and picked out a new target. Troy was getting excited telling me which one to shoot at and I waited for him to come back in range and popped him. I was a little off the mark and ended up hitting him just barely behind the eyes. He proceed to kick my ass a bit for the next couple minutes and bent my stringer. I wasn't trying to do it intentionally but he almost immediately came straight back to me so I grabbed the spear. Well I finally got his subdued enough to get him on the stringer and I headed back up top. He smacked Troy in the face a few times on the way up and then up top he decided he wasn't going to o quietly. I had to get help getting him out and he made Kirk work for it. We made two other dives and managed to get a flounder, scamp and 4 lobster. On the last dive I told Troy (at this point we had 1 lobster each) that if he got more I was blaming it on my light which was barely lit up at all. His looked like a spotlight compared to mine. Well it didn't matter because I ended up getting 2 more. At some point during the day someone mentioned that I killed it today to which I brazenly replied "I kill it everyday!" Troy can attest to this but I like to talk a lot of crap and that just seemed like the perfect line. All in all it was a great day. The seas calmed down even more as the day went on even though the current at the top was ripping really bad. The vis was pretty good at the Chevron and decent at our other two dives. Temp was great although Troy was freezing :no:. Got to see something interesting sights and things happen at Shoreline on the way back in. My wife crapped herself when I got home and told her what I brought home for her to clean. She told me not to bring home something that big again. I weighed it on my spring scale when I got home and it read 55 lbs. I couldn't imagine someone shooting one twice that size!

Here is the link so everyone can enjoy a few laughs...Enjoy!
https://vimeo.com/47490106


----------



## jjam

Good job MT surviving the Aj under water dance! 

No pics??? some one is gonna say it didn't happen without pics

Jimmy


----------



## coolbluestreak

That's awesome Brandon, amazing fish bud!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Hope you don't mind.

edit: removed pictures


----------



## MillerTime

jjam said:


> Good job MT surviving the Aj under water dance!
> 
> No pics??? some one is gonna say it didn't happen without pics
> 
> Jimmy


I had the pics at the end of the video but here they are anyways.


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> That's awesome Brandon, amazing fish bud!


Thanks man. Didn't mind about the pics, saw your post after I posted them all up.


----------



## jjam

coolbluestreak said:


> Hope you don't mind.


Goodness that's a big ol' Aj to dance with, and nice video too!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## MillerTime

jjam said:


> Goodness that's a big ol' Aj to dance with, and nice video too!:thumbup:
> 
> Jimmy


I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## marmidor

What a toad!!! Congrats man!


----------



## jim t

GREAT job!!!

But that last pic is pornographic.

Jim


----------



## KillerD

Nice fish MT....looks like the new boat is treating you well. Cant wait to get out and get my cherry popped with a nice AJ.


----------



## Plattinum

Awesome! I popped my AJ Cherry on Sunday as well, but mine looks like a guppy compared to your mule.


----------



## Dynamic

Congrats!!!!......Thats a nice AJ in anyone's book!!!...Good song choice too!!


----------



## Addict'd

Thats one hell of an AJ to pop a cherry on, I've had my ass kicked by much smaller that come back to life, Congrats!


----------



## Addict'd

surprised you didnt put a knife in him, dont trust those suckers not to come back to life...


----------



## MillerTime

KillerD said:


> Nice fish MT....looks like the new boat is treating you well. Cant wait to get out and get my cherry popped with a nice AJ.


Love the new boat. It sits kind of odd when you are anchored up. Doesnt seem to drift like a monohull does.


----------



## MillerTime

Addict'd said:


> surprised you didnt put a knife in him, dont trust those suckers not to come back to life...


I probably should have. When i started back up he wasn't moving at all. I think I was just too excited to think i should knife him just to be sure.


----------



## buckeye83

That's a monster AJ no matter how many you've killed! I always carry a kill spike for that situation you were in. They are quick and to the point and you do not have to worry about stabbing yourself like you would with a knife. Great video!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

It was a good day for sure. Before Brandon went down, I told him to pick out the biggest AJ he saw. I said this in a joking/sarcastic manner knowing that he had not shot an AJ before. I saw plenty of AJ's bigger than the one I shot, but I picked out a small one. I just didn't feel like fooling with a big one. Been wooped too many times than I care to count.

When Brandon came up from his dive, he was grinning ear to ear and Kirk was pulling the bigun over the bow. I just told him, he was out of his mind and good job all at the same time. I don't think he quit smiling all the way home. 

The AJ cherry is popped and it was a doozy for sure. Good job man. It was a great day on the water and I look forward to the next trip. We'll go where there tend to be a little bigger ones next time. Haha. You only shoot bigger ones now. I want to see you "Kill it" on a bigger one.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

I admit it Brandon...you've out done me on our recent trips...I don't mind passing the torch  Like I always say, "We've created a monster!!" I'll work on my video tonight so we can compare. You'll see from my view that I wasn't really that close to your shot. Also, my pride will not let me go out in complete humility, so I have to remind you that my fish struggling drew them in close. Great fish...great trip...great diving with some new buddys, Jon and Kirk. I'm ready to do it again!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit

One more point...it really looks like that beast beat up Kirk more than it beat you!!!


----------



## tarzan

OMG!!!! Awesome job Dude!! N love the boat.


----------



## MillerTime

Telum Pisces said:


> It was a good day for sure. Before Brandon went down, I told him to pick out the biggest AJ he saw. I said this in a joking/sarcastic manner knowing that he had not shot an AJ before. I saw plenty of AJ's bigger than the one I shot, but I picked out a small one. I just didn't feel like fooling with a big one. Been wooped too many times than I care to count.
> 
> When Brandon came up from his dive, he was grinning ear to ear and Kirk was pulling the bigun over the bow. I just told him, he was out of his mind and good job all at the same time. I don't think he quit smiling all the way home.
> 
> The AJ cherry is popped and it was a doozy for sure. Good job man. It was a great day on the water and I look forward to the next trip. We'll go where there tend to be a little bigger ones next time. Haha. You only shoot bigger ones now. I want to see you "Kill it" on a bigger one.


Like I said before I went down, it wasn't my intention to shoot one that big. I was just lucky he didn't beat me up bad at all.



Cajun Spearit said:


> I admit it Brandon...you've out done me on our recent trips...I don't mind passing the torch  Like I always say, "We've created a monster!!" I'll work on my video tonight so we can compare. You'll see from my view that I wasn't really that close to your shot. Also, my pride will not let me go out in complete humility, so I have to remind you that my fish struggling drew them in close. Great fish...great trip...great diving with some new buddys, Jon and Kirk. I'm ready to do it again!!!


Yes its your and Carls fault. I would like to see it from a different vantage point if you got any footage of me. It looked really close to you in my video because you kind of jerked your head back. Yes I guess you did bait them in closer, I will give you that :notworthy:. You did great though on the day with 3 fish and a lobster.


----------



## MillerTime

Cajun Spearit said:


> One more point...it really looks like that beast beat up Kirk more than it beat you!!!


Haha that was hilarious watching Kirk try and hold onto him. Almost as soon as I hit the surface he went nuts again.



tarzan said:


> OMG!!!! Awesome job Dude!! N love the boat.


OMG your alive!! When are you diving again...you have to get a ride on the new boat. Bianca says she is never going diving in anything other than a cat.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice man !!!
Poor Bianca had to clean the beast she gets more props then you do. man ima miss this place.


----------



## MillerTime

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice man !!!
> Poor Bianca had to clean the beast she gets more props then you do. man ima miss this place.


She was having an awesome time cleaning it. She was all interested in all the organs and how big the eyes were. She loves cleaning fish as long as I don't bring home to much.

Were gonna ms you too Oscar!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Haha I can totally picture her poking around inside the fish ! The smile I picture when you came out of is the wallace from Wallace and grommet like ur birthday cake!


----------



## oxbeast1210

If u need a bubble watcher before I leave hit me up


----------



## MillerTime

oxbeast1210 said:


> If u need a bubble watcher before I leave hit me up


Ok will do. When do you actually leave.


----------



## oxbeast1210

October


----------



## swander

WOW!! You did kill it Brandon!! Congratulations on the nice AJ!!


----------



## dthomas142

+1 from me, beautiful aj, ur killin me tho haven't dove in 13 years! Can't wait to be able to do that again! Great job tho man


----------



## below me

damn! nice one!


----------



## MillerTime

Thanks guys i really appreciate it.


----------

